# feedback = ανατροφοδότηση, ανάδραση | αναπληροφόρηση | κν. γνώμες, αντιδράσεις, σχόλια



## Nameless (Sep 4, 2008)

Λέξη με διπλή χρήση (από ό,τι ξέρω). Εμφανίζεται σε τεχνικά κείμενα σχετικά με η/υ, και αφορά στην ανατροφοδότηση της εξόδου ενός συστήματος στην είσοδο. Εκεί, αποδίδεται ως "ανάδραση" ή "ανατροφοδότηση". 

Η δεύτερη χρήση είναι πιο μυστήρια. Σε διαφόρων ειδών έργα (τέχνης και όχι μόνο), ο δημιουργός ζητάει feedback, δηλαδή σχόλια, κρίσεις και προτάσεις από τον κόσμο για το έργο. Επίσης χρησιμοποιείται για τις σημειώσεις καθηγητών σε μαθητές. Γενικά, η έννοια είναι ότι δίνεις γνώμες στην πηγή κάποιου πράγματος για αυτό. 

Πως λέγεται αυτό όμως στα ελληνικά; Κριτική; Σχόλια;


----------



## sarant (Sep 4, 2008)

Αν θέλεις να χρησιμοποιήσεις έναν μη γενικό όρο (κριτική, σχόλια, γνώμη), που να κρατάει κάπως το "ανα-" μπορείς να βάλεις "αναπληροφόρηση".


----------



## nickel (Sep 4, 2008)

Αυτό που έχει μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον με το feedback είναι ότι γίνεται λέξη της καθημερινής αγγλικής γλώσσας γύρω στο 1960 περίπου. Σήμερα χρησιμοποιείται από όλους και σε όλους τους χώρους. Στα ελληνικά τα μεταφράσματά της (ανάδραση, ανατροφοδότηση) υπήρχαν ήδη από τότε, από το χώρο της ηλεκτρολογίας. Ωστόσο, ποτέ δεν μπήκαν στην καθημερινότητά μας. Κάποιοι από εμάς ίσως τις χρησιμοποιούμε συχνότατα στη μετάφραση, ωστόσο κανένας μας δεν θα πει σε φίλο του: «Και θέλω ανάδραση, έτσι;».

Ελληνικές καθημερινές λέξεις:
σχόλια (που λες), γνώμες (που λέει ο sarant)
αντίδραση, αντιδράσεις
ανταπόκριση
(Καμιά άλλη, παιδιά;)


----------



## Count Baltar (Sep 4, 2008)

Στην περίπτωση της δεύτερης χρήσης, έχω πολλές φορές γλιτώσει χρησιμοποιώντας τη φράση "σχόλια και παρατηρήσεις" (εάν και εφόσον με παίρνει με βάση το συγκείμενο).


----------



## oublexis (Sep 4, 2008)

sarant said:


> Αν θέλεις να χρησιμοποιήσεις έναν μη γενικό όρο (κριτική, σχόλια, γνώμη), που να κρατάει κάπως το "ανα-" μπορείς να βάλεις "αναπληροφόρηση".



_I want your feeback._
Θέλω ν' ακούσω γνώμες.
Θα ήθελα να έχω τη γνώμη σας.
Θα ήθελα τα σχόλιά σας.
Επιθυμώ αναπληροφόρηση.
_Χριστέ μου!_


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 4, 2008)

Κι εγώ σχόλια και παρατηρήσεις.


----------



## Kalliana (Sep 4, 2008)

Έχω δει να χρησιμοποιείται και το "αναφορά" ως πιο γενικό.


----------



## Nameless (Sep 4, 2008)

Μάλιστα! Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## MrsVicky (Oct 13, 2009)

Καλησπέρα,

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν η λέξη αναπληροφόρηση είναι δόκιμος όρος, γιατί τη χρησιμοποίησα και μου είπαν ότι δεν υπάρχει. Δεν τη βρήκα σε λεξικό, μόνο σε κάποια κείμενα σχετικά με διοίκηση επιχειρήσεων και σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις εντός εισαγωγικών.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 13, 2009)

MrsVicky said:


> Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν η λέξη αναπληροφόρηση είναι δόκιμος όρος, γιατί τη χρησιμοποίησα και μου είπαν ότι δεν υπάρχει.


Είναι νεολογισμός. Έχω δύο απορίες: σε τι συγκείμενο τη χρησιμοποίησες και ποιος σου είπε ότι δεν υπάρχει; Εγώ τουλάχιστον βλέπω αρκετές εκατοντάδες ευρήματα στον Γκούγκλη, εκ των οποίων και αρκετά από ΕΕ, όπως εδώ, παράγραφος 11.


----------



## nickel (Oct 13, 2009)

Και μερικές πηγές ακόμα:
http://aetos.it.teithe.gr/~amarg/Skills/theory.pdf 
http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/story.asp?id=1465126
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2009/02/16/γιατί-ιστολόγιο/
http://afroditi.uom.gr/seminars/index.php?option=com_deeppockets&task=contShow&id=409&Itemid=40
http://www.unipi.gr/faculty/tsapelas/mis1_2.pdf 
http://www.eap.gr/programmes/deo/deo40/docs/rev_notes_book_c.pdf 

Όταν το Google ξέρει να κλίνει μια λέξη (δηλ. γράφεις «αναπληροφόρησης» και βρίσκει και «αναπληροφόρηση»), η λέξη είναι δόκιμη. Να ένας νέος ορισμός τού «δόκιμος» :). Το αντίστροφο δεν ισχύει πάντα (δηλ. δεν είναι αδόκιμες όλες οι λέξεις που δεν ξέρει να κλίνει το Google).


----------



## MrsVicky (Oct 13, 2009)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη γρήγορη ανταπόκριση.

Ήταν ένα κείμενο σχετικά με επιστροφή πληροφοριών από καταναλωτές σε εταιρία ανάπτυξης λογισμικών προγραμμάτων. Ο επιμελητής μού είπε ότι δεν υπάρχει, τουλάχιστον στο Μπαμπινιώτη.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 13, 2009)

MrsVicky said:


> Ο επιμελητής μού είπε ότι δεν υπάρχει, τουλάχιστον στο Μπαμπινιώτη.


Ευτυχώς που υπάρχει και το διαδίκτυο, γιατί δυστυχώς με μία μόνο πηγή δουλειά δε γίνεται, όσο έγκυρη και αν είναι η πηγή αυτή.


----------



## nickel (Oct 13, 2009)

MrsVicky said:


> Ο επιμελητής μού είπε ότι δεν υπάρχει, τουλάχιστον στο Μπαμπινιώτη.


Αν είχα τόσα εκατόευρα όσες φορές έχω γράψει εδώ το «δεν υπάρχει στο ΛΝΕΓ / ΛΚΝ»... (Και, ναι, καλά το καταλάβατε, το «κατοστάρικο» υπάρχει, το «εκατόευρω» ή «εκατόευρο» δεν υπάρχει. Δυστυχώς, δεν λείπει μόνο από το λεξικό...)


----------



## MrsVicky (Oct 13, 2009)

Συγγνώμη, έχετε δίκιο, έπρεπε να είχα γράψει: Ο επιμελητής μού είπε ότι: «...δεν υπάρχει, τουλάχιστον στο Μπαμπινιώτη».


----------



## Palavra (Oct 13, 2009)

Ο Νικ-ελ δεν το λέει για σένα, νομίζω, απλώς παρατηρεί ότι δεν μπορούμε να βασιζόμαστε αποκλειστικά στα έντυπα λεξικά για τέτοιες δουλειές γιατί δεν είναι επαρκή. Αλλά άμα διαφωνεί θα μας πει και μόνος του :)


----------



## Zazula (Oct 13, 2009)

nickel said:


> Αν είχα τόσα εκατόευρα όσες φορές έχω γράψει εδώ το «δεν υπάρχει στο ΛΝΕΓ / ΛΚΝ»... (Και, ναι, καλά το καταλάβατε, το «κατοστάρικο» υπάρχει, το «εκατόευρω» ή «εκατόευρο» δεν υπάρχει. Δυστυχώς, δεν λείπει μόνο από το λεξικό...)


Υπάρχουν όμως άλλα: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=2508. :)


----------



## MrsVicky (Oct 13, 2009)

Α, μα δεν το πήρα προσωπικά. Άλλωστε, το λίγο καιρό που είμαι μέλος και παρακολουθώ το φόρουμ, έχω καταλάβει ότι γνωρίζω λιγότερα για την ελληνική γλώσσα από πολλούς εδώ μέσα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 13, 2009)

Ο Νικέλ διαφώνησε με την άποψη του επιμελητή ότι δόκιμο είναι ό,τι βρίσκεται σε λεξικά. (Θα έρθει βέβαια ο Αμβρόσιος να μιλήσει για «rule of thumb»...)

Ευχ, Ζαζ, για την προσθήκη. (Καλά το κατάλαβες, βαριόμουν να ψάξω.)


----------



## tsioutsiou (Oct 14, 2009)

nickel said:


> Αυτό που έχει μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον με το feedback είναι ότι γίνεται λέξη της καθημερινής αγγλικής γλώσσας γύρω στο 1960 περίπου. Σήμερα χρησιμοποιείται από όλους και σε όλους τους χώρους. Στα ελληνικά τα μεταφράσματά της (ανάδραση, ανατροφοδότηση) υπήρχαν ήδη από τότε, από το χώρο της ηλεκτρολογίας. Ωστόσο, ποτέ δεν μπήκαν στην καθημερινότητά μας. Κάποιοι από εμάς ίσως τις χρησιμοποιούμε συχνότατα στη μετάφραση, ωστόσο κανένας μας δεν θα πει σε φίλο του: «Και θέλω ανάδραση, έτσι;».


Να προσθέσω ότι στην πολιτική μάς ήρθε με τη φράση του Παπανδρέου Β' για "feedback, ανατροφοδότηση λέγεται αυτό".


----------



## Tsigonias (Oct 14, 2009)

Νομίζω ότι αν μελετήσει κανείς βαθύτερα το θέμα θα δεί ότι ο όρος ανατροφοδότηση είναι ικανοποιητικός αλλά όχι και ο ακριβέστερος. Υπάρχουν αρκετές αναφορές με τον όρο ανάδρομη τροφοδότηση και έτσι ικανοποιείται πλήρως και το δεύτερο συνθετικό του αγγλικού όρου. Από την άλλη πλευρά ο όρος ανάδρομη πληροφόρηση είναι καλός αλλά λίγο περιοριστικός γιατί δεν συμπεριλαμβάνει και την ανάδραση (αντιδράσεις) αλλά στέκεται μόνο στο πληροφοριακό μέρος. Βλέπετε ο όρος feedback χρησιμοποιείται όταν κυρίως αναφερόμαστε στην μελέτη κοινωνικών ή άλλων συμπεριφορών ή σε σύγχρονα εκπαιδευτικά μοντέλα οπότε μπορεί κανείς να αναμένει ή να καταγράφει απλά μια αντίδραση ή αλλαγή της συμπεριφοράς του ατόμου ή της κοινωνικής ομάδας.


----------



## daeman (Oct 16, 2009)

Να συμπληρώσω μόνο ότι για χρήση από κιθαρίστες, feedback=φίντμπακ. 
Και δείγματα εκείνου που το έκανε γνωστό με τον καλύτερο τρόπο, εδώ: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=3885


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 17, 2010)

Να συμπληρώσω σε αυτό το νήμα και τους σύνθετους όρους biofeedback και neurofeedback, οι οποίοι αποδίδονται ως _βιοανάδραση_ και _νευροανάδραση_, αντιστοίχως.


----------



## nickel (Jan 30, 2011)

Θα ήθελα τη βοήθειά σας με τη σημασία της λέξης στην ακουστική:
Audio feedback (also known as the Larsen effect after the Danish scientist, Søren Larsen, who first discovered its principles) is a special kind of positive feedback which occurs when a sound loop exists between an audio input (for example, a microphone or guitar pickup) and an audio output (for example, a loudspeaker). In this example, a signal received by the microphone is amplified and passed out of the loudspeaker. The sound from the loudspeaker can then be received by the microphone again, amplified further, and then passed out through the loudspeaker again. This is a good example of positive feedback. The frequency of the resulting sound is determined by resonance frequencies in the microphone, amplifier, and loudspeaker, the acoustics of the room, the directional pick-up and emission patterns of the microphone and loudspeaker, and the distance between them.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Audio_feedback​
Είναι αυτό που λέμε _επιστροφή_; Ή το λένε _φίντμπακ_ στην πιάτσα; Και επίσημα μεταφράζεται _ανάδραση_ ή _ανατροφοδότηση_;


----------



## Cadmian (Jan 30, 2011)

Θετική ανάδραση, σύμφωνα μ'αυτό το πιντιέφ. Η πιο κλασική του απόδοση όμως είναι *μικροφωνισμός* ή *σφύριγμα*.

Σε προβάδικο θα ακουστεί και ως φίντμπακ, και ως ανάδραση ανάλογα με την εκπαίδευση του ηχολήπτη ή του στουντιά. Από μη ηχολήπτες ή στουντιάδες, με τον μικροφωνισμό ή το σφύριγμα είστε εντάξει.


----------



## daeman (Jan 30, 2011)

daeman said:


> Να συμπληρώσω μόνο ότι για χρήση από κιθαρίστες, feedback=φίντμπακ.
> [...]


 
Καλησπέρα.

_Φίντμπακ_ ή _μικροφωνισμός_ στην πιάτσα, _ανατροφοδότηση_ και _ανάδραση_ επισήμως, απ' ό,τι βλέπω μέχρι τώρα π.χ. εδώ, αλλά συνεχίζω την αναζήτηση, μήπως διαπιστώσω κάποια ποσοτική (αλλά κυρίως ποιοτική) προτίμηση στον ένα ή τον άλλο όρο.


----------



## nickel (Jan 30, 2011)

Μπράβο σας. Τον _μικροφωνισμό_ έψαχνα να βρω. (Και πάω να τον προσθέσω στο προγραμματάκι που έχω για λεξικό και τον βρίσκω να με περιμένει...  )


----------



## Cadmian (Jan 30, 2011)

Πάντως για το ακαδημαϊκό του θέματος, παίζει και το φαινόμενο Λάρσεν. Δεν θα ακουστεί ποτέ σε προβάδικο, αλλά καλό είναι να υπάρχει (πιστεύω).

Δαεμάνε, πιο πολύ μικροφωνισμό ή σφύριγμα θα βρεις σε μη γκουγκλικές αναζητήσεις. Έχω ακούσει να αναφέρεται και το φίντμπακ, αλλά με σαφώς μικρότερη συχνότητα, μιλώντας πάντα απ' τη δική μου εμπειρία (οποιαδήποτε βαρύτητα κι αν αυτή μπορεί να θεωρηθεί πως έχει). Και μιλάμε πάντα για το σύνολο των τεχνικών/ ηχοληπτών/ στουντιάδων/ μουσικών κλπ.


----------



## daeman (Jan 30, 2011)

Το φίντμπακ το θυμάμαι από τα νιάτα μου σε εκτεταμένη χρήση από κιθαρίστες, αλλά ίσως να φταίει και η τεράστια επίδραση του Χέντριξ σ' αυτούς (και σε μένα . Ο _μικροφωνισμός _μάς ερχόταν πιο φυσικά, λόγω και του ρήματος _μικροφωνίζω _("Μικροφωνίζει, ρε! Μακριά από τον ενισχυτή, σου λέω." Εμ τι να πεις; *Φιντμπακάρει; ) και ακόμη πιο φυσικά - όταν θέλαμε να καταλαβαίνουν και οι γκρούπις, γιατί όταν δεν θέλαμε, προσπαθούσαμε να εντυπωσιάσουμε, να το παίξουμε μυημένοι με _φίντμπακ _και άλλα arcana - το σφύριγμα.

Κάδμιαν, χαίρομαι που, όπως λες, επικρατεί πια ο πιο κατανοητός και παλιότερος _μικροφωνισμός_ κι ευχαριστώ για την επικαιροποίηση. Έχω κάμποσα χρονάκια να παίξω με άλλους ή να πάω σε στούντιο, οπότε οι γνώσεις μου για την ορολογία του χώρου μάλλον έχουν σκουριάσει λίγο. 
ΥΓ: Είσαι για κάνα τζαμάρισμα ή μήπως και αυτό το λένε πια αλλιώς


----------



## Cadmian (Jan 30, 2011)

Η ορολογία δεν έχει αλλάξει, αν κρίνω απ' τις συζητήσεις των διάφορων παλαιομεταλλάδων και τις αναφορές του παλιότερου (κυρίως ανεξάρτητου) μουσικού τύπου. Η δική μου εμπειρία (στουντιακή και συναυλιακή) ξεκινάει απ' το 2001. Από κει και πέρα, κατά κύριο λόγο έχω παρατηρήσει περισσότερο προσθήκες αλλά σαφώς λιγότερες καταργήσεις ή αλλαγές στην προβάδικη, στουντιακή και λαϊβάδικη ζαργκόν. 

Σ' ότι αφορά τη δεύτερη πρόταση σου: Αν αποκλείσουμε δια ροπάλου και ούζι τα διάφορα ρέγκε και φασολάδες, τα τζαμαρίσματα είναι πάντα καλή ιδέα. 'Η τουλάχιστον, είναι μία συζητήσιμη ιδέα. :)


----------



## daeman (Jan 30, 2011)

Τελικά, η αναζήτηση για τον επικρατέστερο επίσημο όρο στην ακουστική δεν απέδωσε καρπούς υπέρ του ενός ή του άλλου (ανατροφοδότηση ή ανάδραση), τουλάχιστον όσο είχα το κουράγιο να ψάξω. Επιπλέον, το γεγονός ότι χρησιμοποιείται σε αρκετά γνωστικά πεδία δυσκολεύει ακόμη περισσότερο το ξεσκαρτάρισμα των ευρημάτων. Βρίσκω εδώ τις σχετικές συνάψεις στην ακουστική να αποδίδονται ως "ανατροφοδότηση(ς)", σε άλλες πηγές όμως βρίσκω το feedback ως "ανάδραση". 
Στο Webster's Online πάντως, υπάρχει μια χορταστικότατη (ίσως και ογκωτική τελικά· βαρυστομάχιασα) σελίδα με ορισμούς του feedback και σχετικών φράσεων σε αρκετούς τομείς και μετάφρασή τους σε πάμπολλες γλώσσες (ακόμα και pig Latin/κορακίστικα έχει!) 

Στη leet:*|^<~>33[)|>^[|{ *


----------



## Cadmian (Jan 31, 2011)

Απόσπασμα από σχετικό βιβλίο:

Ένα ακόμη παράδειγμα ανεπιθύμητου συντονισμού, που μπορεί όμως να χρησιμοποιηθεί εκφραστικά, δηλαδή να γίνει επιθυμητός, είναι η περίπτωση του συστήματος κιθάρα-ενισχυτής. Ο ενισχυτής λειτουργεί με μεγάλο κέρδος* (μεγάλη ένταση) ενώ η κιθάρα βλέπει προς τον ενισχυτή. Πλησιάζουμε την κιθάρα προς το μεγάφωνο. Τότε γίνεται θετική *ανατροφοδότηση* του σήματος εξόδου από το μεγάφωνο, μέσω του αέρα, στην είσοδο (δηλαδή στις χορδές, στους μαγνήτες της κιθάρας και εν συνεχεία στον ενισχυτή). Αρχίζει να παράγεται ένας *μικροφωνισμός*, δηλαδή ήχος-*σφύριγμα* που δυναμώνει όσο πλησιάζει η κιθάρα στο μεγάφωνο. Ο *μικροφωνισμός* αυτός είναι μία από τις ιδιοσυχνότητες του συστήματος χορδές-μαγνήτης-ενισχυτής-μεγάφωνο. Η αλλαγή στη θέση της κιθάρας αλλάζει και την *ανατροφοδότηση* και μπορεί έτσι να ελέγχεται ο συντονισμός. Το ίδιο μπορεί να συμβεί και σ' ένα σύστημα μικροφώνου-ενισχυτή-μεγαφώνου, μόνο που σ' αυτή τη περίπτωση ο συντονισμός είναι ανεπιθύμητος. _(Λουκάς Χαλδέλλης, Ήχος και Μουσική, Τόμος Α: Ακουστική-Ψυχοακουστική-Ηλεκτροακουστική, Εκδόσεις Σύγχρονη Μουσική, 2004, Αθήνα, σελ. 103) _

*Εννοεί το gain.

Πάντως έχω δει να χρησιμοποιείται και η ανάδραση και η ανατροφοδότηση, ως προς την ακαδημαϊκή τους διάσταση. Τα λεξικά που έχω παραθέτουν και τους δύο όρους, μάλιστα κάποια προσθέτουν και την *ανασύζευξη* στο feedback, το λεξικό του Πανταζή απ'την άλλη περιλαμβάνει και την επανατροφοδότηση. Απο'κει και πέρα, χρησιμοποιείς ότι σου κάθεται καλύτερα.


----------



## daeman (Jan 31, 2011)

Από το noiz:

- Για το feedback, τα μικ της φωνής να μην κοιτάζουν τα ηχεία του PA, άρα οι φωνές θα είναι πλάτη στις ντραμς (είναι και ο λόγος που ο ντράμερ στο τέλος τα φτιάχνει με την τραγουδίστρια)...

Edit: Για οπτικούς τύπους.


----------



## daeman (Jul 28, 2014)

...
Από το χθεσινό ηλεδελτίο του Κουίνιον, μια λέξη που δεν θα περιμέναμε ότι προήλθε από το feedback με την πρώτη σημασία του, την τεχνική, την ηχητική:

*4. Blooper*

Q: _From Dave McCombs, New Zealand_: Has the word *blooper *ever been traced to a source?

A: Yes, it has, and it’s rather a surprising one.

We have to go back to the pioneering days of radio broadcasting in the US in the early 1920s. The primitive valve radios of those times suffered from a serious problem. To make them more sensitive, they fed back part of the amplified signal to the input. But if the user increased that feedback too far to try to pick up a weak station, the radio became a transmitter and blotted out reception for up to a mile around it.

If you’ve heard a public-address system screeching because somebody has put the microphone too near the loudspeaker, you’ll have a very good idea of the experience for suffering nearby listeners. Two technical names for it are *positive feedback* and *oscillation*; it has many others (during my time at the BBC, the jargon term for it was *howl-round*).

The same problem bedevilled the early days of the BBC. Its chief engineer, Peter Eckersley, used to go on air and entreat listeners not to be so anti-social as to allow their sets to transmit: “Is this fair? Is this British? Don’t oscillate. Please don’t oscillate. Don’t do it.” He did this so often that he was nicknamed “Don’t Do It Eckersley”.

Americans didn’t call it oscillation, perhaps because it sounded a touch highfalutin. They named it *blooping*. The perpetrator was a *blooper *and the noise was a *bloop*.Then some evening he wants to listen to a program clear through and the occassional [sic] “bloop” of his neighbors calls for his most blood-curdling curses.
Nevada State Journal, 16 Dec. 1923.​
Nobody tried to explain where it came from at the time and nobody has managed to put forward an entirely satisfactory suggestion since. My guess, having heard lots of variations on the sound that feedback makes, is that the term imitated the noise in affected receivers, which probably wasn’t a shriek or whistle but a rapidly pulsing howl that sounded vaguely like “bloooop ... bloooop ... bloooop”.

The problem quickly grew worse as the number of sets mushroomed during the radio craze. The first example of _blooper_ in print I’ve found is this, though for the sets rather than the perpetrators:On account, perhaps, of the word of warning that was published in yesterdays paper in connection with the announcement of the presidents speech against improper handling of the radio sets of the radiating type, or “blooper” sets as they are coming to be called there was less interference than has been noted heretofore.
_Lubbock Morning Avalanche_ (Texas), 23 Apr. 1924. To cap the typos in the item, the headline to the story misspelled the word as “blopper”. An early self-referential blooper.​
Everybody knew what bloopers were and everybody hated them. To accidentally bloop was an embarrassing error; to do it deliberately was a crime against your neighbours.

In the middle 1920s _blooper_ was taken up by baseball. I am, as you know, no expert here, and so I rely on descriptions by experts to say that it’s a sloppily hit ball that lofts into the gap between the infield and outfield for a base hit, an embarrassing error on the part of the fielding team.The Gambles tied it up in their half of the fourth when five hits and an error brought in four runs. Four of these hits were tantalizing “bloopers” which fell between the infielders and the outfielders about a yard inside of the left field foul line.
_Freeport Journal Standard_ (Illinois), 27 Jun 1933.​
The sense of a verbal or written error or indiscretion began to appear in print around 1940 (a writer to the _Racine Journal Times_ of Wisconsin in January 1940 used *bloopers *for the typographical mistakes that he had found in the paper). The following year *pull a blooper *appeared, to make an embarrassing mistake:We pulled a blooper, and we’re sorry. Here we were told that Dave Henry lost to Axel Johnson when the two softball greats teamed up in the Southern California playoffs three seasons ago. Actually the reverse was the case.
_Oxnard Press-Courier_ (Oxnard, California), 12 Jun. 1941.​
The specific sense of making a mistake before a microphone or camera is from movie jargon. The word started to appear in films in the early 1930s with the coming of the talkies. The short-lived *blooping patch* was a black strip stuck on a film’s optical soundtrack to cover the noise resulting from a splice. Compilations of errors in film, called *bloops*, are known from the 1930s, initially for private enjoyment:But some of the nabobs of the films began collecting celluloid records of the “bloops” of which the screen players were guilty in reciting their lines, and so most of them now play safe with antics and verbal outbreaks that have become both unique and amusing.
Los Angeles Times, 15 Dec. 1935.​_
Blooper_ for such compilations became popular in the US in the 1950s through a series of records by a television producer named Kermit Schaefer under the general title _Pardon My Blooper_. *Blooper reel *was first used publicly of outtakes from _Star Trek_ episodes in the early 1970s.

The evidence suggests that all these usages can be traced back to those anti-social individuals who let their radios oscillate in the early 1920s.

Bloop-Bleep - Alvino Rey & His Orchestra, vocal by Rocky Coluccio






_Star Trek_ original series Blooper Reel (1/2)






(2/2)



Spoiler


----------

